# Light boost



## Richtschütze (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo. Hat jemand einen dieser Monitore und kann mit Light boost was anfangen. Ich würde meinen BenQ XL2420T gerne so konfigurieren aber ich komm mit der englischen Anleitung nicht klar.
Hier die Liste der unterstützten Monis + Howto:
*ASUS VG248QE, BENQ XL2411T, ASUS VG278H, ASUS VG278HE, BENQ XL2420T,  SAMSUNG S27A950D, Acer HN274H and the SAMSUNG 23" and 27" SA700D,  SA750D, and SA950D series

LightBoost HOWTO | The Blur Busters
*


----------



## sledhammer (31. Mai 2013)

Habe einen ASUS VG248QE und mal Testweise den Lightboost Hack installiert. Die Fps werden durch die Benutzung sinken, das Bild wird etwas dunkler, die Aktivierung erst mittels Tastenkombination, 120 Fps zwingend stabil im Spiel als Vorausetzung, in Battlefield 3 kein Wow Effekt erlebt insgesamt ist es wohl besser 144 Fps im Spiel zu haben und den Monitor auf 144Hz zu stellen.


----------



## Richtschütze (31. Mai 2013)

Können wir uns im Teamspeak mal treffen um das gemeinsam zu machen bei mir ? Vorrausgesetzt du hast TS.

mfg


----------



## sledhammer (31. Mai 2013)

Habe kein TS, wen kann das auch öffentlich diskutiert werden so ein großen Effekt erziehlt man damit auch nicht dazu braucht man erst einmal starke Hardware und es geht ja nur um den Blur Effekt. Unter Windows seh ich auch nichts besonderes um es länger aktiv zu halten, wer kam eigentlich auf den bescheuerten Namen Lightboost muß sofort installieren what the ****.

Installation: Nvidia Grafikkarten Treiber installieren mit dem 3D Vision Treiber, Monitor Treiber ersetzen mit http://www.blurbusters.com/files/LightBoost-Monitor-EDID-override.inf und auf 120Hz stellen, Registry Tweak hinzufügen http://www.blurbusters.com/files/ForceLightBoostWithoutGlasses.reg , PC neu starten, in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung Stereoscopic 3D aktivieren und auf übernehmen, Spiel starten und Strg+T drücken woala
Zur Verbesserung soll man wohl noch im  OSD des Monitors die Settings des nun aktivierten und einstellbaren Light Boost auf 10% stellen was das Bild aber noch dunkler macht, zum Ausgleich stellt man dann wieder in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung die Farbeinstellungen höher oder ladet sich User CRT für seinen Monitor herunter.

Edit: Wen man Lightboost im Spiel aktiviert hat kann man wohl jedes Antialiasing ausschalten und das Bild bleibt trotzdem scharf wobei 100fps@100Hz die unterste Grenze ist, sollte mal jemand testen der auch solche Monitore hat.


----------



## mdrejhon (1. Juni 2013)

sledhammer schrieb:


> Habe einen ASUS VG248QE und mal Testweise den Lightboost Hack installiert. Die Fps werden durch die Benutzung sinken, das Bild wird etwas dunkler, die Aktivierung erst mittels Tastenkombination, 120 Fps zwingend stabil im Spiel als Vorausetzung, in Battlefield 3 kein Wow Effekt erlebt insgesamt ist es wohl besser 144 Fps im Spiel zu haben und den Monitor auf 144Hz zu stellen.


 
*Lösung:*


mdrejhon schrieb:


> The good news is that the new ToastyX method eliminates this disadvantage.  Zero loss of framerate.
> -- Easier
> -- More stable
> -- No Control+T
> ...


----------



## Richtschütze (1. Juni 2013)

Danke habs geschafft. Hab jetzt max. 144 Hz zur Verfügung. Im Rennspiel ist es jetzt besser das Bild. Irgendwie klarer, deutlicher und angenehmer.


----------



## sledhammer (1. Juni 2013)

Mit Registrierungs und Monitor Inf Datei oder mit dieser ToastyX Methode die soll dann ohne diese Dateien gehen einfach die Produkt ID des ASUS VG278 (ACI27F8) nehmen der eigentlich dafür gedacht ist und die Produkt ID des ASUS VG248QE (ACI24E1) mit dem Programm ersetzen was aber irgendwie nicht funktioniert Außerdem soll nach einem Neustart wen der Rechner aus war Lightboost nicht mehr aktiv sein mit dieser ToastyX Methode aber schon. Da gibt es noch ein Programm Namens 3D Vision Toggler für ein einfaches ein und ausschalten ohne in die Nvidia Systemsteuerung zu gehen.


----------



## danomat (24. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir gestern den asus vg24qe für schlappe 199€ gekrallt.   
Vorhin angeschlossen und wie verzaubert. 
Die farben. Dieses smoothe fenstergleiten. 
Einfach genial im vergleich zu meinem alten samsung bw2443 der nun als 2. moni dient.   

Frage. Ich spiele oft cod4 promod und da sind die fps auf 125 bzw 250 limitiert. 

  Lohnt sich da light boost zu aktivieren? 

Bei allen anderen games ala ghosts, bf4 usw hab ich niergends über 100 fps mit meiner gtx580.   

Kennt sich hier einer mit aus?


----------



## sledhammer (24. Januar 2014)

Lightboost funktioniert nur wen die Fps der Grafikkarte synchron zur Hertz Einstellung des Monitors ist z.B
100Fps=100Hertz
110Fps=110Hertz
120Fps=120Hertz

Schafft die Grafikkarte nicht mindestens 100Fps und hält sie im Spiel nicht konstant geht der Effekt verloren. 

Was noch geht ist als Kompromiss 85Fps und 100Hertz.


----------



## danomat (24. Januar 2014)

Beantwortet noch immer nicht meine frage dazu?

120hz lightboost mit 125fps promod?
Oder 144hz ohne light?


----------



## sledhammer (24. Januar 2014)

120hz lightboost mit 125fps promod? geht
Bei allen anderen games ala ghosts, bf4 usw ist grenzwertig wen die Fps nicht unter 100 sinken


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. Januar 2014)

Also bringt Lightboost nix wenn ich nur 60FPS schaffe auf 144Hz?
Normal seh ich da nen super unterschied sogar bei nur 40PFS@144Hz
Das geht wohl mit dem Lightboost dahin oder wie?
Ich hätte halt das nur genommen weil das Bild schon ne ecke dunkler wird und erhoffe mir so das es beim Asus net mehr so extrem grell ist aber wenn dann dadurch der *flüssigkeits Effekt* dahin geht unter 120/144FPS ist das auch dumm.


----------



## sledhammer (24. Januar 2014)

Die Deutsche Übersetzung bringt das zu Tage

*F: Ich kann nur tun, 80 fps! Wird Light mich immer noch profitieren? *

   Sobald Sie bei Bildraten über mehr als die Hälfte der Bildwiederholrate  laufen, werden Sie beginnen, um spürbare Vorteile von Light zu  bekommen.  Allerdings *Light Vorteile einzige große werden, wenn Bildraten laufen in der Nähe der Bildwiederholfrequenz*


Um den vollen Effekt zu erzielen sollten Fps und Hertz eben  übereinstimmen, besser noch mit Fps Limiter und 10% Lightboost oder Kompromisse 85Fps mit 100Hz Lightboost. Nehme das Programm weil das Bild angenehmer dunkler ist.


----------

